# Battle 6000 Combo for Cobia



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I am wanting to get a Spinning setup to try some Cobia fishing from the boat in the sound at the OBX.
What are some of your thoughts on the Penn Battle 6000 rod and reel combo for that?
I own several Penn Battles "2000 and 4000s" just not sure if the 6000 will be the right size.
The 2000 Battle handles 25" Pups without a problem so I think the 6000 with 300y of 50# 
Power pro may do the job for Cobia, what do yall think.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

20-30lb fire line........


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> 20-30lb fire line........


how about reel size? how much of the 20-30lb do i need? I have never targeted Cobia,
I realy need reel size and line wieght info. I have Battle 4000s with about 230yards of 20# braid,
is that good or do I need a bit more? I hear they will run hard and take a good bit of time to turn.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

5-6000 with 30lb fire line and 60lb flouro leaders


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I would think even a 5000 would be more than enough. I have Penns 2k-5k and the 5k/6k will be perfect. 5k has 30lb power pro and the 6k has 65lb


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

5000 with 20lb fireline.. The 20 cast great,knots up well with 50 or 60 flouro,and I can put plenty of heat on a fish as well.. My son has a 7000 with 30 on it,but I'd consider it a bit much,jmo..


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I fish for cobia at the CBBT from my boat. I purchased two battle 6000s and put them on okuma cedros tuna jigging rods. I filled the reels with 65# braid. This is definitely over kill for the cobia I have caught. I went heavy on the gear to deal with all the by catch when bait fishing. I usually catch 20:1 big rays to cobia. I like heavier gear so I can muscle the rays, skates, sharks etc to the boat quickly to get back to cobia fishing. If you are sight casting its a different story as you are only casting to a target fish. For my application the battle 6000 is awesome!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OldBay said:


> I fish for cobia at the CBBT from my boat. I purchased two battle 6000s and put them on okuma cedros tuna jigging rods. I filled the reels with 65# braid. This is definitely over kill for the cobia I have caught. I went heavy on the gear to deal with all the by catch when bait fishing. I usually catch 20:1 big rays to cobia. I like heavier gear so I can muscle the rays, skates, sharks etc to the boat quickly to get back to cobia fishing. If you are sight casting its a different story as you are only casting to a target fish. For my application the battle 6000 is awesome!


 When bottom fishing I just use conventional with mono,usually 30lb test.. IF I KNOW it is a ray,I hand it in rather than reel it,take small handgaff to unhook it,trust me,it saves TONS of time.. (oh,gloves are advised) Yeap,most of the time it is sightcasting here in Hatteras ..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

My ray method is lock em down, get em close, de barb and draft them to the bait army


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> My ray method is lock em down, get em close, de barb and draft them to the bait army


 If that ray is about 8" or less across,he's going out live on a hook,after what I have seen pinrigging...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That's my plan this year, I'm gonna make some specially tailored rigs for this year when I start back. I'm thinking 5/0 or 6/0 meat hooks, with a #2 treble dropper. May even try some big LB hooks


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Get a Conquorer 7000 and save yourself the crummy drag problems of a battle. But in all reality, the 6000 battle will work fine from a boat.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What crummy drag? Same drag as the conqueror has dude. Ht-100s, that run dry. If you have drag problems, grease em up its a good idea anyways


----------

